# Skilled Migrant Category : Partner [Need Suggestion]



## dhayalan19

Hi All....i need some suggestion with my below queries 
I just went over many of the threads posted but cant get any info...Any help wud be highly appreciated 

My EOI is selected recently 

Currently i am unmarried [Never married] & have given the same status in EOI form.But my engagement had just happened & i will be getting married in the
month of February 2012
a) Is it possible for me to include my partner in the application when i receive my ITA & will she get a residence along with me ?

b) If the above question answer is NO Can i re edit my EOI application & add my partners details,without the need to make one more EOI payment [Even meanwhile if i recieve ITA]

c) If i get ITA before i get married & if i get my skilled migrant visa after my successfull application submission, can my partner later apply for the dependent visa ?If yes should we have to wait till 12 months of our marriage as per NZ immigration site ?


----------



## ricks1088

U can add more details after receiving the ITA that means you can add your partner. You can add amendments sheet and change your relationship status to engaged or de-facto (if you think that is more appropriate) 
Whether or not your partner can get the dependent visa depends on the documents you can provide to support your relationship.


----------



## dhayalan19

Thanks ricks for the info.NZ immigration site says 12 months is what they consider a relationship genuine & stable.If i apply for my partner as well after getting ITA,will they make me wait till 12 months ?


----------



## ricks1088

There will be two questions about relationship on your ITA application: relationship status and meet the criteria of the recognized relationship (i don't remember exact words) you can change relationship status to engaged. For the second question, you can say yes if you have enough evidence at the time of application like 12 months relationship proof, joint bank accounts, lease etc. If you don't have enough documents then I won't suggest writing yes to that question. After you receive your residency, you can call your partner on culturally arranged marriage tourist visa (if that is the case http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migrant/stream/visit/visitors/specialvisitors.htm) and then add her as dependent. Either way u should declare your relationship status on ITA to avoid future troubles. 

I am in the same boat and my immigration agent has suggested above path (my de-facto partner won't come on marriage tourist visa though, he plans to be in NZ on student visa to complete his PHD) I think you should contact NZ immigration and enquire more. may be they can suggest a faster and better way.


----------



## dhayalan19

OK...So i have someone for company but ur case seems bit different to mine & considering ur partner is coming on a student visa should not be a problem for u. 
I have already pushed a mail to NZ immigration with the same queries...Once they feedback i will keep it posted here...Thanks again for the details...at least i got some light


----------



## ricks1088

Ya it is different as my partner and I are not getting married anytime soon (we have not lived together for 12 months either) and I can only add him on my visa once we have 12 months relationship history. Once I get residency, he will join me in NZ on some temporary visa and then I will file dependent visa for him.


----------



## topcat83

Hi both

An interesting discussion - and one that is pertinent for countries where marriages after shorter relationships are more common (which is the situation you're in, I guess, Dhayalan).

In New Zealand, marriage is not enough to prove a 'stable relationship'. And as you've both spotted, the stable relationship must be over 12 months for the partner to be considered. See Requirements for New Zealand residence under Family (Partner) Category

On the positive side - you don't have to be married to prove a stable relationship - but you do need proof that you have been partners for over a year.

The reason for this (and in many other countries now) is to stop 'marriages of convenience', where a couple marry for the sole purpose of obtaining a residents visa to a country that is usually difficult to emigrate to.


----------



## dhayalan19

Hey topcat....I was going thru many of the threads & find out your comments for most of them...i was kind of expecting you to post your comment for this too 
i am not disappointed...Coming to the topic...u r rite..India is a place where we do go ahead to marriage even with shorter relationship time...can you tell what kind of proof may be required to show that we are partners for an year eventhough we are married just of late


----------



## topcat83

dhayalan19 said:


> Hey topcat....I was going thru many of the threads & find out your comments for most of them...i was kind of expecting you to post your comment for this too
> i am not disappointed...Coming to the topic...u r rite..India is a place where we do go ahead to marriage even with shorter relationship time...can you tell what kind of proof may be required to show that we are partners for an year eventhough we are married just of late


Do you have any photos of the two of you together? Or any other documents that show the two of you together? How about dated Facebook messages/emails? When my husband and I emigrated I used receipts from holidays that we'd both gone on - but I guess that won't be the case for you. You may be able to get statements from friends and relatives about how long you've been in a relationship, but I'm afraid there's no guarantee that these will be accepted.

Good luck.


----------



## dhayalan19

All rite....Let me see how well i can go about that...thanks for ur inputs topcat...


----------

